# Wicket oder andere bibliotheken einbinden



## volker_2 (14. Mrz 2008)

moin,

ich habe mir jetzt mal eclipse heruntergeladen und wollte : http://wicket.apache.org/
ausprobieren.

Frage:

Wie mache ich in eclipse die neu heruntergeladenen jar files bekannt, sodass ich
sie importiern kann ??

z.B. import org.apache.....   ??

danke im voraus


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mrz 2008)

*verschieb*
Dependencies für dein Projekt musst du in dessen Build Path aufnehmen
Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Properties


----------



## volker_2 (14. Mrz 2008)

:toll:   vielen dank !!


----------

